# Just got news may have 2 use donor confused!!!!



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi there I'm new to this......
Let me give you a little insight in2 me.........couldnt get pregnant naturally due to having lots of cysts and only havin one ovary seem to be taking forever, so i got referred to Hammersmith hospital to start having IVF treatment as they were worried may have to remove my other ovary (they know how bad me and DP want a family) This was our first funding IVF and the one and only so was very disappointed when we got a BFN!!!! on the 19th March.
So went to our follow-up app 2day and we got the news we were not expecting they say my hormone level is to high FSH-18!!!! and it should be around 12 so my body seems to be rejecting anything that wants to grow, so they suggested egg donor me and DP didnt really know what to say i was in floods of tears and lovely DP was sooooooooooo positive as normal me i find it hard this days to think positive.
I was just wondering if there is anyone out there going through similar things just feeling a little confused with the whole thing just looking for advice pls!!!!
I have been searching the net for any information and cant really find much.
Hope this is not to much of a rude question does any1 have a rough idea of the price it may cost.
Thanx again if you have read my post iam most grateful for any advice.
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi. Most clincs seem to quote about £4.5k plus drugs (and sometimes tests) so that's upwards of £5.5k.

I get the feeling waiting lists can be quite long... many women end up going abroad .. there is a whole forum for treatment abroad, here on FF
xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx drownedgirl -- for the reply helps a lot i`ll have a look on the abroad forum any info is gratefully received thanx again    
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Though there ARE some women on here who have got to the top of the list very early... I thin at CARE.. have a look at the threads and join us in the doing DE cycle thread too

Or PM me if you like

xx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Angie,

Sorry that you have had such upsetting news, it does take a while to digest I know.

I have been both abroad and at home and had donor eggs.  We are currently going through treatment again at MFS Aldridge (Midlands), a breakdown of our costs are:
IVF with donor eggs £3,300 (from a friend)
(the HFEA levy £103)
Blastocyst culture £135 (my clinic says this increases a pregnancy by Upton 60%)
We asked for a prescription from the clinic for the drugs and got them locally saving about £400!!  
They cost about £600.

I know different clinics and different prices, but I hope this helps, good luck
Empty2


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi angie

I know exactly how you are feeling we too had our 1st icsi in oct/nov 06 and got a BFN. At our follow up appt our doctor also advised us to go down the donor egg route because my FSH level was 18.8,  I remember just feeling so shocked and upset because that was an option we hadnt considered.  We are lucky in the fact that the clinics waiting list isnt that long (maybe because we're going private I dont know), they said the waiting list is 4-6 months. They also suggested that we had counselling if we decide to go down the donor route.  The cost she quoted us was approx £5.5k.

At the moment we are having a break and I am trying to get my FSH levels down and maybe get a 2nd opinion.  

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck in whatever you decide to do and hope that you get your BFP!!

Hope this has helped a little.

xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx guys for the lovely support and giving your time to read my post v.much appreciate it!!!!!  
Thanx for the rough guide to the prices it does help (not that we can afford the private option as yet) but it is a option!!!! Hopefully can start saving sometime too.
Girlie --- Can i pick your brain i have been searching the net to see if you can lower the level as mine is 18 FSH level didnt actually know you can lower it till someone told me, what have you been doing to lower yours?? (if you dont mind me asking) i am open to try anything, i was thinking about going to my GP to get some advice from her or if she can tell me anything i may need to know.
Thanx again
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Angie, if you can find a young friend or relative to donate, as well as removing the wait, she coukd eggshare and you would then pay a much reduced fee... just drugs I think


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi angie

I have been taking agnus castus in an attempt to lower my FSH and just trying to eat healthily and avoid stress (not doing too good on the stress though!).  Am waiting for AF to start so I can have my day 3 levels done again and just see if there is any improvement.

Will keep you updated!!

xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx guys
drownedgirl --- Thanx for your advice xxxxx
girlie --- Hehehe know what you mean about the stress levels im not to good on that department either (with work!! ).
My AF is all over the place i was 10 days late after my pregnancy test thought that was just due to my body all over the place and with all the bloomey tablets they give you to take will delay it, and now this month its even later now being on 13 days driving me nuts just want my body to get back to normal (hate not knowing when it is not arriving, keep bloomey checking all the time!!!)
Sorry guys bit to much info!!!!
Im going to look into acupuncture this week and check out prices and making sure they have the knowledge of fertility!!
Thanx again for you suggestions xxxx
Have a good weekend catch up next week.
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Take it easy


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Angie, after my 6th mc my cycle went a bit screwy, but acupuncture sorted it out. Well worth doing.

xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Angie

Just a very quick one from me.  Thought you might like a positive egg donor ICSI story   I went to Spain for DE ICSI in Sept 2005 and now have beautiful twin daugters who are 10 months old.  They are absolutely adorable and I am so glad I went down the egg donor route 

I feel so blessed 

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do 

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys 
girlie --- Thanx for your advice went to the health shop this mornin and got agnus castus so lets hope this will help a bit to lower my FSH level  

Jennifer --- Thanx for reading my post and sending your positive thoughts  you are blessed your twins are the cutest  . Have really thought about the route that we are going to take yet first i need to lower my FSH with any thing that may help it to go down. The doc said i may conceive naturally even though it is a v.slim chance with FSH being sooooooooo high!!! so at the moment we are waiting to see what may happen. We dont have the financial side of things due to no savings we have had family offering to us but we really dont want to start borrowing money (may sound mad!!) just wanted to try and do it for ourselves  I have also had my cousin offering me her eggs (as she is mad not wanting children) but the doc said the ED has to already have children!! 
So at the moment we are just waiting to see what happens if it does naturally, hey have fun trying  
Then if that does not happen we always have th ED route to go down which i think we are prepared for (if prepared is the right word) I always think what will be will be!!!!
SO SORRY i have waffled on for way to long    
Catch up soon guys, take it easy.
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Angie, afaik agnus castus balances hormones and lengthens the luteal phase. To reduce FSH, I'd try acupuncture and wheatgrass

xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi drownedgirl --- Ok thanx for the info did actually look at wheatgrass 2day probally have to pop back, im already looking into acupuncture trying to find the best one and the closest one to me!!!!!
Thanx again    
Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Also Chinese herbs and the diets from The Infertility Cure (Randine Lewis) once your acupuncturist has diagnosed you


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi there,
      Thanx drownedgirl for the advice of Chinese herbs, have been reading up loads of info onthe net, didnt realize there was sooo much  
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

